# Roofing websites



## timberlineroof (Dec 10, 2012)

Just wondering if there are any other roofing contractors out there who could give me some tips on my website and getting a higher ranking in Google.&nbsp; Also what are your thoughts on adwords?<br><br>My website is www.timberlineroof.ca<br>


----------



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

Good content and people linking to you are a big part of it.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

there are lots of programs out there that will help you do this by providing you with some code to add to your current html based on keywords that you provide it about your company. The problem is that there are so many people doing this exact same thing that you can never keep up to it. Lets say your company is Done Right Roofing, well if your key words are done right roofing then you will always score very high... but someone needs to know that name in order to search for it so you might try roofing, but in that case there are 7 million different companies all trying to be top of the list in that so you are lucky if you are on page 472. But lets say you are from Boston and your keywords are roofer in Boston. Now you are likely to come in much higher because if i lived in Boston and i was searching for a roofer i might type in "roofer in Boston". When you make a search the search engine checks all web pages related to that search and it looks for criteria on the page to make it rank higher. Some people are very good at setting their pages up with the right criteria so you may never get to the top and if you do it might be for a very short time.

I believe that your web page should be a place where people who already know you exist can come and do some research on you so it should be very clean and professional and give the customer a sense that you have your act together. If i was investing in advertising i would put a really nice vinyl wrap on my truck to catch peoples attention and make them want to come to my website to check me out.

just my 2 cents


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

timberlineroof said:


> Just wondering if there are any other roofing contractors out there who could give me some tips on my website and getting a higher ranking in Google.&nbsp; Also what are your thoughts on adwords?<br><br>My website is www.timberlineroof.ca<br>


Question... Why would someone who endorses IKO and Malarky call themselves "Timberline"? Just curious.... it is a great name BTW.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

vtroofing said:


> Question... Why would someone who endorses IKO and Malarky call themselves "Timberline"? Just curious.... it is a great name BTW.


:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## bixaw (2 mo ago)

AnyMonkey said:


> there are lots of programs out there that will help you do this by providing you with some code to add to your current html based on keywords that you provide it about your company. The problem is that there are so many people doing this exact same thing that you can never keep up to it. Lets say your company is Done Right Roofing, well if your key words are done right roofing then you will always score very high... but someone needs to know that name in order to search for it so you might try roofing, but in that case there are 7 million different companies all trying to be top of the list in that so you are lucky if you are on page 472. But lets say you are from Boston and your keywords are roofer in Boston. Now you are likely to come in much higher because if i lived in Boston and i was searching for a roofer i might type in "roofer in Boston". When you make a search the search engine checks all web pages related to that search and it looks for criteria on the page to make it rank higher. Some people are very good at setting their pages up with the right criteria so you may never get to the top and if you do it might be for a very short time.
> 
> I believe that your web page should be a place where people who already know you exist can come and do some research on you so it should be very clean and professional and give the customer a sense that you have your act together. If i was investing in advertising i would put a really nice vinyl wrap on my truck to catch peoples attention and make them want to come to my website to check me out.
> roofing websites
> just my 2 cents


Are you looking for leads from google or do you just want to show up? Hire someone to write keyword rich content for your site. Learn what SEO is and hire someone to work on your site. Hire a professional to take your pictures---either that or your program might be limiting the image size (poor quality). Your contact page should contain a contact form. Side note, your site is much better than my attempts to create my own.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Pretty sure Op has either found someone or maybe just died, as the question is 10 years old


----------

